# Horizon on an Endless Ocean (old vs new libraries comparison) + Score



## jeremiahpena (May 24, 2017)

I wrote this track in 2013, and I recently re-recorded the entire track with my latest sample libraries, and thought it could be an interesting comparison of sample libraries and what a few years of more mixing experience can change.

I'm also https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3666691/Horizon%20on%20an%20Endless%20Ocean%20-%20Full%20Score.pdf (providing the pdf score), though there's probably some errors and formatting problems.

Here is the *new version:*


This version uses CSS as the primary strings. I used Albion V for the violin flautando at 1:20, and the violin harmonics and basses in the final section around 3:20. The tremolo strings at 1:35 are Symphonic Sphere layered in with CSS for a bigger sound.

The brass is all Berlin Brass, except for Strezov Horns layered in at 2:00 for a brighter tone.

Woodwinds are all Berlin Woodwinds, although I kept some Albion FX from the original, and the english horn at 3:12 is the original EW Symphonic Orchestra.

Percussion is about half the same, although the bass drum is HZ Perc, and the vibes/cymbal rolls are Hollywood Perc.


And here is the *old version:*


This was my first track after buying Hollywood Strings and Brass, so the strings and brass are entirely Hollywood.

Woodwinds are mostly Albion I, but the oboe and english horn are EW Symphonic Orchestra.

The percussion is a mix of the Kontakt Factory library for celeste/vibes, Albion I for the cymbals and bass drum, and Heavyocity Aeon for the bowed crotales.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 24, 2017)

Really nice track ! The original was already very good. Was it one of your first tracks, or did you already have a certain experience at this time ?

Other question, how do you like working with Berlin Brass instead of Hollywood Brass ? 

And, thanks for providing the score


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 25, 2017)

Well, to me the newest version sounds much more alive then the old one.
Personally I do not like the sound of HS. CSS is so much more natural sounding.

Allthough your 'genre' of writing has what I would recognise as a cinematic oriented flavour, the piece itself has very nice textures, overal feeling and the various lines ( especially in the lower ranges) are very indicative of the moving property of water
Realy very nice piece of music for me.

I don't know what improvements you have done in the mix, but obviously working with newer libs like CSS and BB will help in achieving a more balanced sound.
Are you willing to say what things you have changed in the mix domain? Other verbs, bus verbs, compression( if at all) and or spacial plugins?

It is clear to me that your overal work, seeing the pieces you posted before, is of a very good quality. Compostion, orchestration and mixing seems all very good. ( better mc deli? )

Addition: especialy the transition from 0.27 to 0.38 is very nice!
And similarly from 1.40 till 1.50.......fantastic!

I regularly struggle with these transitory moments.
You want to create a good feeling and sense of tension, but to still keep a cohesive composition where all rhythmic or thematic patternings are part of the greater piece is not so easy.
More study...more study ..... ( message to myself :D )


----------



## Alatar (May 25, 2017)

Nice to see the improvement! I like the airyness and warmth of the new version.


----------



## mc_deli (May 25, 2017)

"up to par" LOL
My mouth is open and I'm shaking my head. (Only listening on laptop, have to have a full range listen later.)
Absolutely stellar. Thank you for sharing this and including the score and notes.
The original is amazing but the the new version, wow. The brass is night and day. 
Maybe the biggest take away from me is the use of AlbinoV. We've seen it in this role in some of CH's tutorial stuff but here you get so much emotion out of it. Incredible.

I hope you do this for a living...?


----------



## Fer (Jun 6, 2017)

Great composition! that long melodic developmentcontributes great to that oceanic feeling : )


----------



## Niel (Jun 6, 2017)

Amazing.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 12, 2017)

Really great track! I also enjoyed the arc, how it slowly evolves. Great job! Also enjoyed following the score.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jun 12, 2017)

Great sounding track. Loved the build up, and the climax part was masterful!

thanks for sharing this and the pdf score. Much appreciated


----------



## Oliver (Jun 12, 2017)

Amazing piece! Thx for Sharing And the Score pdf!


----------

